# After work pen



## T. Ben (Feb 7, 2022)

After I got the stator out of the sled I had some time to turn a pen. Everyday classic click pen,wood is northern catalpa burl.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## trc65 (Feb 7, 2022)

Nice looking pen, pretty burl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 7, 2022)

Tons of character! Wood is brilliant! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Feb 7, 2022)

Beautiful pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodhaul (Feb 8, 2022)

Nice pen. I have trouble deciding to do some turning or snowmobiling lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## scootac (Feb 8, 2022)

Can't snowmobile in July!


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 8, 2022)

Woodhaul said:


> Nice pen. I have trouble deciding to do some turning or snowmobiling lol


Ride the sled if possible,as much as possible)turn when I can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 8, 2022)

scootac said:


> Can't snowmobile in July!


Can too. m.youtube.com/watch?v=lls9Xh0xZEA 
Something went wrong. Put this into your search engine.


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 19, 2022)

Lots of character in the piece of timber. 
Nicely done.
Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sataro (Apr 19, 2022)

Very nice pen! That wood is really nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

